# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC16F877A programmēšana.

## Mosfet

Vai kāds nevarētu ieteikt programatoru priekš PIC16F877A, bet pārbaudītu.

----------


## Vinchi

Vari pamēģināt šo te nokompilēt uz Source Boost. Šito es izmantoju kā testu uz PIC16876 lielas atšķirības tur nav.

Varu tev nosūtīt gatavu hex failu.



```
#include <system.h>
#pragma CLOCK_FREQ 4000000

//DECLARE PORT
char _PORTA@0x05 ;
char _PORTB@0x06 ;
char _PORTC@0x07 ;
char _PORTD@0x08 ;
char _PORTE@0x09 ;

//DECLARE TRIS
char _TRISA@0x85 ;
char _TRISB@0x86 ;
char _TRISC@0x87 ;
char _TRISD@0x88 ;
char _TRISE@0x89 ;

char _ADCON1@0x9f ;
char _STATUS@0x03 ;

void main (void)
{

  set_bit (_STATUS, RP0) ;
  _ADCON1 = 0x06 ;           // SWITCH OFF ADC
  _TRISA = 0 ;                  // DECLARE ALL AS OUTPUT
  _TRISB = 0 ;
  _TRISC = 0 ;
  _TRISD = 0 ;
  _TRISE = 0 ;

  clear_bit (_STATUS, RP0) ;

  _PORTA = 0 ;                 //SWITCH OFF ALL OUTPUTS
  _PORTB = 0 ;
  _PORTC = 0 ;
  _PORTD = 0 ;
  _PORTE = 0 ;




  while (1)
  {

     porta = 101010b;
     portb = 10101010b;
     portc = 10101010b;
     portd = 10101010b;
     porte = 101b;
     delay_ms(10);
     porta = 010101b;
     portb = 01010101b;
     portc = 01010101b;
     portd = 01010101b;
     porte = 010b;
     delay_ms(10);

  }
}
```

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies par palīdzību. Es diemžēl mikrokontrolieros esmu iesācējs.
Lieta ir tāda, ka man ir programmators uz LPT porta shēma no saita,
http://pic16f84.narod.ru/ 
Tā man patika jo ir labi veidota shēma ( TTL un CMOS loģika ir mana stihija). Softi dažādi, ar   16F84 un 16f84A nav problēmas, viss programmējas, bet 16F877a nekā.

Taisu šodien JMD programmatoru, rīt provēšu to.

Bet ko lai dara ar programmu ko Jūs Vinchi atsūtijāt, piedodiet ja stulbs jautājums. Esmu tikai iesācējs šajos kontrolieros. Valoda kurā kaut cik varu saprast ir Basic , precizāk Mikrobasic.Asamblers un C ir tumša bilde.

----------


## Delfins

būs vien jāmācās C un Asm-u :P 
Cits level

----------


## Vinchi

Mosfet es tev uz emailu nosūtīju arī hex failu kuru vajag atvērt iekš tava programmatora softa un ierakstīt iekš mikrokontrollera.

Sourece ko te iepostoju ir ļoti elementārs. Tur nav nepieciešamas nekādas programmēšanas iemaņas.

Sākumā ir parametri kas definē mikrokontrolleri un to kurš ports tiks izmantot priekš lasīšanas vai rakstīšanas.

Visa programmēšana notiek iekš while iekavām. Tur ir while cilks kurš visu laiku atkārtojas.



```
while (1) 
  { 

     porta = 101010b; 
     portb = 10101010b; 
     portc = 10101010b; 
     portd = 10101010b; 
     porte = 101b; 
     delay_ms(10); 
     porta = 010101b; 
     portb = 01010101b; 
     portc = 01010101b; 
     portd = 01010101b; 
     porte = 010b; 
     delay_ms(10); 

  }
```

 Sākumā uz a,b,c,d,e portiem tiek padots binārs signāls tad ir aizture 10 milisekundes. Utt.

Ieteiktu tev tiešām sākt ar source boost jo var kompilēt:

C
C++
Pascal
Basic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :: 

Šeit ir neliela pamācība kā darboties ar SourceBoost.

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies, bet lieta ir tāda ka mans programmētājs neatpazīst 16f877A, saka ka tur nekā nav, bet kad ielieku 16F84A vis ir OK. Un tā ar vairākiem softiem. Šodien salodēju uz COM porta programmējamo, pārbaudi varēšu izdarīt tikai pirmdien, darba daudz.

----------


## Vinchi

Vai programmatora lapā norādīts ka viņš atbalsta PIC16F877?

Vēl var būt problēma ar to burtu A beigās, jo it kā kadreiz bija tāds Turbo programmers bet viņš neatbalstīja pic16f877A.

----------


## Mosfet

Kas piedāva programmas raksta ka uztur 16f877a, bet laikam tā isti nav.
Vēl varbūt ka beigts ir pats kontrolieris, bet nezinu kā parbaudīt. Ar loģiku viss ir vienkārši.

----------


## sharps

tak njem proPIC2 no http://www.ic-prog.com

----------


## Mosfet

Pārbaudiju JMD programmatoru ar 16f877A viss strāda, softs WinPIC.
Laime pilnībā, būs divi viens priekš 18dip uz printera porta, otrs DIP40 uz COM. Paldies kas palīdzēja.

----------


## Farads

Kurš tas ir JMD vari iedot linku, jeb shēmu un par softu arī.

----------


## marizo

JDM nevis JMD
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=...l%C4%93t&meta=

----------


## Farads

Nu par JDM viss ir skaidrs.
A kādu shēmu taisīji standarta vai kaut kādu uzlaboto?
Un vēl kādam nav HEX priekš pica PROPIC2?

----------

